# poesia de Fernando Pessoa



## axjik

Hola, 
Me pueden ayudar a entender el sentido de "eis finda"? Es *Aqui esta el bosque*? o *aqui termina*? ou outra cosa?

Há rastros de vestes de aias (parece) no chão, e ainda chora
Um como que eco de passos pela alamêda que *eis finda.*..


----------



## Vanda

O eco dos passos pela alameda que chega ao fim ... o som dos passos, mas também pode ser que a alameda termina. Contudo, estou apostando no barulho dos passos que termina.


----------



## gato radioso

axjik said:


> Hola,
> Me pueden ayudar a entender el sentido de "eis finda"? Es *Aqui esta el bosque*? o *aqui termina*? ou outra cosa?
> 
> Há rastros de vestes de aias (parece) no chão, e ainda chora
> Um como que eco de passos pela alamêda que *eis finda.*..



Não consigo encontrar uma tradução literal, mas, fazendo-a um bocado mais livre, poderia ser algo como:

… eco de pasos por la alameda que aquí acaba
… eco de pasos por la alameda que he aquí que acaba
… eco de pasos por la alameda que ahora acaba


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> … eco de pasos por la alameda que aquí acaba
> … eco de pasos por la alameda que he aquí que acaba
> … eco de pasos por la alameda que ahora acaba



Também me parece. No meu entendimento, é a alameda que ali acaba.


----------



## Ari RT

É um jardim de um palácio em ruínas (dói ver no parque o abandono da fonte sem repuxos), jardim do qual as ninfas se foram quando nasceu o sol, daí o silêncio e o sentimento de vazio dessa estrofe, em linha com o poema. Nesse jardim também já não há caudas de pavões, como houve outrora. Está abandonado. Restam tênues (parece) rastros (resquícios, sobras, restos, memórias), sinais de que tenha havido ali pessoas. Já não há. Soa em tom triste (chora) uma espécie de eco - a memória, metáfora da falta - da presença dessas pessoas. Eco que parece refletir do fim da alameda do jardim.

Compare-se com os quartos versos (à guisa de conclusão) de algumas estrofes próximas para notar o sentimento de ausência, de vazio, que o poeta transmite:
...
Esta* paisagem é um manuscrito com a frase mais bela cortada...
...
E eu ver isso* em ti é um porto sem navios... 
...
Minha alma é uma lâmpada que se apagou e ainda está quente... 
* "Esta paisagem" e "isso em ti" não se referem necessariamente ao jardim, e sim aos temas tratados nas estrofes respectivas.

"Alameda que eis finda" é um achado em termos de forma, quase me imagino nas ruas do jardim entre arbustos carentes de poda, heras à direita, uma cerca viva à frente. Esses achados raramente são traduzíveis. Mas o fim da alameda do jardim não é em si um elemento importante. A ideia chave que deve ser preservada aqui é a da existência do eco, memória do movimento que já não há, metáfora de vazio / ausência em um ambiente outrora vivo.


----------



## axjik

muito obrigada pelas respostas!


----------



## gato radioso

¡Impresionante!


----------



## axjik

Hola, me pueden ayudar a entender una cosa mas en la poesia? Seria mejor explicar en ingles, pues en espanol parece lo mismo. Que significa "*Sem teres ser*"?

Leve sombra, vais no chão
A passar sem teres ser.


----------



## Carfer

Sin entidad, sin ser, sin lo que hace una persona (lo siento, pero inglés no está permitido en este foro)


----------



## axjik

Carfer said:


> Sin entidad, sin ser, sin lo que hace una persona (lo siento, pero inglés no está permitido en este foro)


 Ah, entendi, es sustantivo, y no es verbo.

Gracias!


----------



## axjik

Hola de nuevo me puoderian ayudar en mas traduciones de la poesia? Como sera el texo en rojo en espanol o ingles? Gracias

O fim do longo, inútil dia ensombra.
*A mesma esperança que não deu se escombra,
Prolixa...* A vida é um mendigo bêbado
Que estende a mão à sua própria sombra.


----------



## Carfer

Poema sobre a falta de sentido da vida. Ao fim de um longo dia em que tudo foi inútil, a esperança (ou esperanças várias/"prolixas", de diferentes sentidos ou objectivos) que tinha não se concretizou e foi parar aos escombros/ruínas/ da vida. 

P.S. se preferir uma resposta em inglês, ponha a questão no forum 'português' genérico.


----------



## axjik

Carfer said:


> Poema sobre a falta de sentido da vida. Ao fim de um longo dia em que tudo foi inútil, a esperança (ou esperanças várias/"prolixas", de diferentes sentidos ou objectivos) que tinha não se concretizou e foi parar aos escombros/ruínas/ da vida.
> 
> P.S. se preferir uma resposta em inglês, ponha a questão no forum 'português' genérico.



Obrigada pela resposta. então 
*não deu se escombra* significa Se derumba? Preciso a tradução literal.


----------



## Carfer

'_Não deu_' significa '_no resulta_' (la esperanza). _'Escombrar_' si, aqui significa derrumbarse, hacerse escombros (_'escombrar_' es muy infrecuente en el portugués de Portugal (incluso Priberam no lo registra)  y en portugués brasileño tiene un sentido igual al español, opuesto al que le dió aquí Pessoa).


----------



## axjik

Carfer said:


> '_Não deu_' significa '_no resulta_' (la esperanza). _'Escombrar_' si, aqui significa derrumbarse, hacerse escombros (_'escombrar_' es muy infrecuente en el portugués de Portugal (incluso Priberam no lo registra)  y en portugués brasileño tiene un sentido igual al español, opuesto al que le dió aquí Pessoa.



Ah, que dificil! Entiendo que quiere decir que *La esperanza que se derrumba*, pero este *Não deu*, me hace entender alreves. por ej. No resulta que la esperanza se derrumba. Perdon por tantas preguntas.))))


----------



## Carfer

La esperanza que no resultó, que no se concretó (_'não deu_'), se derrumba, se hace escombros ('_escombra-se_').


----------



## axjik

Carfer said:


> La esperanza que no resultó, que no se concretó, se derrumbó, se ha hecho escombros.



Por fin entendi))) Muito obrigada!


----------

